#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  > Φωτοβολταϊκά >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογική μεταχείριση δαπανών εγκατάστασης Φ/Β στέγης

## Δημήτρης Ν.

Το 2012 εγκατέστησα φωτοβολταϊκό στέγης 5KW στην εξοχική μου κατοικία στην Πάρο, για πώληση του παραγόμενου ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν οι δαπάνες εγκατάστασης τυγχάνουν κάποιας φορολογικής απαλλαγής, δηλαδή αν στη φετινή φορολογική μου δήλωση μπορώ να τις βάλω στον κωδικό 087 για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και ΑΠΕ (για έκπτωση 10% των δαπανών από τον φόρο, με όριο 300ευρώ) ή τουλάχιστον στις δαπάνες αγοράς αγαθών και υπηρεσιών (κωδ. 049).

----------


## Xάρης

Καλύτερα να ρωτούσες *ΕΔΩ* τους ειδικούς, τον Νίκο Κολυδά

----------


## amoir

Δεν είδα σχετική απάντηση οπότε σημειώνω εδώ τι ισχύει μέχρι σήμερα για να έχουμε όλοι μια εικόνα.
Τα Φ/Β στη στέγη εμπεριέχουν ΦΠΑ και άρα δεν φορολογούνται. Δεν έχουν αποσβεσταία αξία αλλά στα θετικά έχουμε ότι δε δηλώνονται στη φορολογική δήλωση σαν κύρια εισοδήματα αλλά στον κωδ 651.

----------

Xάρης

----------

